# Diverter Valve



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Been a long time since I've been on here but does anyone have a step by step on replacing the diverter valve on the cc or a TSI motor?

DV should be here on Monday...

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

cbell1 said:


> Been a long time since I've been on here but does anyone have a step by step on replacing the diverter valve on the cc or a TSI motor?
> 
> DV should be here on Monday...
> 
> ...


did your stock one blow up? 

i did mine differently and was great at it on my 07 GLI...if they are in the same spot as the FSI motors...for most taking the front passenger wheel off was the best bet. i did it the blind way


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm changing it as a precaution since I just flashed the ecu....I think you have to go from underneath by taking off the lower engine bay cover....I haven't done an FSI motor yet...I have done it on my old 1.8T A4 motor though and I believe its in a different place on each motor.....


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i wouldnt even mess with it yet....the stock ones are far better than the FSI earlier ones...you should be fine. i would just hold on to the one you bought til you have to change it. yes, you can drive on your car if its blown. did for a week lol...its just not very fast anymore. but if i were you i'd just use the stock one. nothing performs better than the OEM one anyway


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

the diverter valve that I'm using is an upgraded factory part....


http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Search/Diverter_Valve/ES263879/


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

cbell1 said:


> the diverter valve that I'm using is an upgraded factory part....
> 
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Search/Diverter_Valve/ES263879/


did you check your DV's part number? we should have this valve...

"This OEM valve from the new FSI motors features an upgraded piston type design modeled after the more expensive aftermarket units."

new FSI motor? we have TSI? i think its BS to be honest. again if i remember right we have this valve stock....but again, i'd leave what you got in the car til it breaks then replace as needed


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

you have what valve in stock? The stock valve?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think you are confusing the TSI and FSI engines.
We have the newer TSI and you should not have to change the valve (not prone to failing like on the FSI).
It's possible you are putting the same one in that is already in there but I'm not sure about that.

Sorry can't help you with the change, but let us know what you find....


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

I switched out the OEM DV, which has been known to be faulty and purchased the upgraded OEM DV. I was taking precaution just like you (after I got my CC chipped) The way you can tell if you have an old model or new model DV is if you look at the part #. The old DVs have a "G" at the end of the part number, the new ones have a "D" at the end. Make sure your current DV does not end in a "D". If it does, you're already good to go.

Unfortunately I don't have a step by step on changing the DV, but it was very easy. It took me about 15 minutes to switch out. Locating it is the tough part, but you definitely DO NOT need to remove anything to reach the DV. Just disconnect the battery before removing anything. It's about 2 feet above the front axle, about a foot from the front right wheel well. You can reach up and unscrew the 3 screws and swap it out very quickly.


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I'm assuming you had to come from below to get to the DV not from above the motor correct?

I will also double check the part number but I believe visually the upgraded DV valve is much different looking.

Thanks again


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

cbell1 said:


> Been a long time since I've been on here but does anyone have a step by step on replacing the diverter valve on the cc or a TSI motor?
> 
> DV should be here on Monday...
> 
> ...


Jack car up (front passenger side) and support with jack stand under the control arm

Craw under car

Find turbo & then DV

remove electrical connector

remove the 3 bolts using 5mm hex wrench (attached to a socket wrench for more leverage). If the control arms gets in the way, remove wheel & use an extension.

replace.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

still confused why people are fixing stuff that isnt broken?! did i miss something? 

i was putting down 252whp and 291wtq in my GLI with a stock revision C diverter valve that "was prone to failure" and it lasted a year til it tore. i mean....just dont understand why replace something that works


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

crazywayne311 said:


> still confused why people are fixing stuff that isnt broken?! did i miss something?
> 
> i was putting down 252whp and 291wtq in my GLI with a stock revision C diverter valve that "was prone to failure" and it lasted a year til it tore. i mean....just dont understand why replace something that works


Did you ever replace the cam follower on the GLI before it fully wore through?

Same principle with the DV.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> Did you ever replace the cam follower on the GLI before it fully wore through?
> 
> Same principle with the DV.


ha ha no i only had 36k miles on her...way too early for the cam follower to go out...i mean i understand the logic...but seriously maybe its b/c i make more sense. it takes 10 min to change out and IF it does rip while driving it poses no threat other than little or no boost...so...again, WHY waste the time and money to take a fully functioning valve out for another? "if" its prone to going bad then hold the "better" one til you have to change the stock one. is there any guarantee that this new valve wont fail? i have yet to hear anything OEM that wont fail...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

crazywayne311 said:


> ha ha no i only had 36k miles on her...way too early for the cam follower to go out...i mean i understand the logic...but seriously maybe its b/c i make more sense. it takes 10 min to change out and IF it does rip while driving it poses no threat other than little or no boost...so...again, WHY waste the time and money to take a fully functioning valve out for another? "if" its prone to going bad then hold the "better" one til you have to change the stock one. is there any guarantee that this new valve wont fail? i have yet to hear anything OEM that wont fail...


Why waste the time? Precautionary thing. While a torn DV may not make full boost, you'll be working the turbo harder to not make the full boost, which is harmful to the turbo. Some pinholes may not me enough to trigger a CEL yet... if the diaphram DV was still good... at least you know have an emergency spare.

My piston DV is on its way out already.... the 06H 145 710 D one.

AWE tuning is coming next.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> Why waste the time? Precautionary thing. While a torn DV may not make full boost, you'll be working the turbo harder to not make the full boost, which is harmful to the turbo. Some pinholes may not me enough to trigger a CEL yet... if the diaphram DV was still good... at least you know have an emergency spare.
> 
> My piston DV is on its way out already.... the 06H 145 710 D one.
> 
> AWE tuning is coming next.


well...either way...unless the new OEM is full proof...then i'd just wait til it goes bad. yes, i understand the turbo working harder and all that. thats why if you have APR you go back to stock mode. not to mention going one day like that isnt traumatic to the turbo...eh, either way. i say buy the new one, wait til said stock one gives and replace...reward with :beer:

the AWE one is sweet


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

the DV ends in D.....


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Diverter valve install done...not too bad, about 30 minutes tops...only real issue was reaching the top bolt due to space....looks pretty f'ing amazing under the motor....also makes me want to do the Neuspeed discharge pipe...that thing looks crimped as hell down there...


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

So has anyone, chipped or not, actually had the stock diverter valve (I don't even know what we are talking about) "blow up"? How noticeable is it?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

well i know what its like...then again i obviously do things different. i believe that if you chip your car, first mod should be a boost gauge. you can monitor whats going on just by boost most of the time. 

now, with my GLI (FSI) motor, when the DV ripped i lost boost. yes you can feel it but it would spike then fall real low. i could also hear it back through my intake...since the DV's job is to redirect unused boost back through the intake system...the leaking air was coming back through and i could hear it. 

cbell....yeah, i'm speaking specifically of the FSI motor and they are rather similar...but yeah, the discharge pipe is expensive...but makes a HELL of a difference


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm doing the discharge pipe next for sure, especially after seeing how restrictive the factory unit is.... 

who makes a good boost guage for the cc that fits in one of the factory vents? Is that available yet or no?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

irongrey said:


> So has anyone, chipped or not, actually had the stock diverter valve (I don't even know what we are talking about) "blow up"? How noticeable is it?


 You will basically not be able to hold boost and you will get a noticeable drop in power. 



crazywayne311 said:


> well i know what its like...then again i obviously do things different. i believe that if you chip your car, first mod should be a boost gauge. you can monitor whats going on just by boost most of the time.
> 
> now, with my GLI (FSI) motor, when the DV ripped i lost boost. yes you can feel it but it would spike then fall real low. i could also hear it back through my intake...since the DV's job is to redirect unused boost back through the intake system...the leaking air was coming back through and i could hear it.
> 
> cbell....yeah, i'm speaking specifically of the FSI motor and they are rather similar...but yeah, the discharge pipe is expensive...but makes a HELL of a difference


 I know its way down in the thread but Wayne, our CC (09s) didn't come with the D (piston) valve, they came with the G (diaphragm). I confirmed it with my dealer when the D came up on ECSTuning.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah i would just go see Bud at the dealership...he knows A LOT


----------



## VWCC20.T (Jun 19, 2013)

so i know that a BOV is out of the question for my CC but will the Forge Atmospheric BOV spacer be bad for my car?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

I wouldn't waste my money on one...it's pointless


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

VWCC20.T said:


> so i know that a BOV is out of the question for my CC but will the Forge Atmospheric BOV spacer be bad for my car?


heard it on another vw, it sounds very forced.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea it doesnt sound as good and "natural" like other pocket rockets do....it sounds very artificial and lliterally is just a loud hiss....or kind of like when u hear a semis brakes blow off when it comes to a stop

I was looking into one before but decided against it....just get a nice intake and thatll give u the sound to a certain extent....then once u get tuned and add a DP itll only get louder


----------

